# Inspirational Songs



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Songs that fire you up. Like this.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I think my favorite inspirational song is Making Your Mind Up by Buck fizz because it's true what they say, You do have to speed it up and then slow it down, cos if u believe that a love can hit the top u gotta play around and soon u will find that there comes a time for making your mind up. So true, like don't let your indecision take u from behind trust your inner vision don't let others change your mind.


----------



## BlackDahlia (Aug 12, 2013)

I find a lot of songs by Asia during the John Payne years very inspirational.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

All of these (continued countdown from 100 to 1, now at 32).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Good to see the countdown continuing
Quite an interesting mix, I wait with anticipation


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Some of you might think this song as cheesy but i think its one of the best songs for pumping up your state.
Paul Stanley might not be the most talented musician out there but she s**ts charisma and has that real rock star vibe.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

jani said:


> she s**ts charisma


I hear you can get a cream for that now.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

People Has the Power


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

senseless waste


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Can : _Laugh till you Cry, Live till you Die_


----------

